# Big Trout - Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

August has been an exceptionally good month for fishing. We have a couple of dates available for the end of August and availability for September/October as well. We can wade, drift, throw lures and or live bait. We can accommodate multiple boat parties as well.

www.captaintreyprye.com

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*Near 8*

Released


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*...*

...


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*.*

.


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*..*

..


----------

